# Perplessità in un incontro.



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Questa cosa non la capisco..se ci và a letto é perché lo vuole no? Oppure é per aggraziarselo? Sembra quasi che le donne ragionino come se la figa dovesse essere appaltata.

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (17 Novembre 2012)

Quel che si dice... cogliere l'essenza di molte donne!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma il bello è che come al solito sono sempre le altre ad essere così!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

cocozzi, è perchè molte danno una valenza diversa da quella che date voi alla ginnastica edonistica.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

sempre che io abbia capito quello che volevate dire.


----------



## Duchessa (17 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton;bt6617 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma il bello è che come al solito sono sempre le altre ad essere così!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei tremendo


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

Beh insomma, il tema è interessante.
Io penso così.
Ci sono donne più o meno superficiali, più o meno profonde.
Donne vulnerabili, che temono di esser ferite, e donne che non sono mai state ferite o semplicemente più coraggiose.
Donne che amano mostrare all'esterno il loro mondo fisico/psichico intimo, donne che lo custodiscono come un gioiello prezioso e fragile.

Affidare il proprio corpo intimo è un po' come affidare la propria anima. 
C'è chi è semplicemente "prudente"nel darsi, perchè si protegge.
C'è invece chi ha un grandioso senso di sè, e una scarsa considerazione degli altri, e non si "abbassa" facilmente" a dare, per una sorta di senso di superiorità. In questo senso "appalta", cioè ricerca chi "meriti" o sia "all'altezza".

Poi ogni persona fa i conti con la propria coscienza e vede in quale di queste "categorie" si riconosce.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2013)

C'è come me che sovente si fida delle persone sbagliate per poi piangere da quelle giuste...


----------

